# Horses that i am interested in when i sell diamond



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Last I heard you were selling Diamond to take riding lessons? Otherwise if you're looking for a horse for beginners to ride out at your house on trails and etc... probably the first one or the Tennessee Walker (I've had them and they are generally very nice horses).


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would go for the first one. The other two look pretty young and the Tennesee walker said he had a sensitive mouth with worries me a bit...i woudlnt want him coming unglued if you yanked to hard or some thing...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK... I'm going to pretend I am your trainer with this response so please don't get offended. It's not an attack. 

I feel like you should keep Diamond. He's calm and willing and really a great mount to learn the basics on. You know how to climb on a horse and make it go, but you haven't learned alot of the hows and whys, which means you'll never become great at anything (YET). So my thoughts are, you sell ROWDY. And I'll tell you why. He's a gaited horse and you want to do barrels and speed. You need something that is short and compact and built for quick turns and stops. Rowdy is not the horse to do the things YOU want to do. He's a great horse, don't get me wrong, but if you really want to do the speed events, then he's the one that needs to go for now.

My other comment is No to all of the horses you picked. The Walker because he's a gaited horse built for hours on trail but not for the barrels scene. The first QH I love but it's a quiet mount for a pleasure ride, you are looking for an eventer. Now believe it or not, an eventer (speed) does NOT have to be high strung or spirited. I've seen barrel horses that are the quietest in the barn, but they knew and loved their jobs. And they were GOOD at it!

So, this is not an attack. It's me pretending to be a trainer and trying to help you move towards a goal.....


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to agree with farmpony!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ya after reading farmponys post...i have to agree


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent response, FarmPony! Two thumbs up here.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree keep Diamond, sell Rowdy and take lessons,then if you still feel the need start looking but look for something older and very calm.

So have you found an instructor yet?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now I'm goofing off. I'm not crazy about this one, but it's closer to what you need as far as build and ability:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1443901 - Harley

This one is probably way out of your price range but I like it:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1439619 - KR SMARTEE 

This one is really cute:
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1438475 - Zips Baby Bull

THIS ONE:
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1439492 - Boot Scootn Bay


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Faygo Red is pretty, but did you read his description?

"Faygo is a very cute, 14.3 stocky pinto gelding. He has a baby face and is looking for a new home. His owner originally bought him to train on her own. *But, he ended up being too much for a thirteen yr old owner to do on her own.* He has had one other person besides her ride him and did very well. They walked, trotted and cantered. Faygo is 3 going on 4 and loves to give kisses. The last time we had feet done was January 5th with no problems. He is sensitive to his ears and he we believe has been abused at one point in his life. He loads and trailers with no problems. He grooms and bathes no problems. Basically Faygo has trust issues; *he gets nervous/scared with quick movements especially when mounted.* But does very well on the ground, and lunges nicely. Faygo is the lowest on the totem pole in the pasture. We have come a long way since we have had him, but just needs sacking out."


Are you going to send him to a trainers if you do decide to get him? And I dont think he would make a good barrel horse if he gets very nervous. :?:lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well i am not gonna sell rowdy i really love him way to much. I am just going to get us a trainer once i sell diamond. I am NOT looking for a barrel racer, im looking for a trail horse, preferably a gaited one to go on long rides. i have found a friesian for adoption that sounds like what i want, he is a barrel racer, and a dressage horse


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think that a friesian would be a good idea at ALL for you. I also have a hard time believe that you're talking about a pure friesian and not some kind of cross. Just saying. I really think you need to get a dead broke QH. If you're looking for a trail horse a friesian would not be such a good idea. On another note, I have a really hard time seeing a friesian doing barrels. I work with one at my barn and ride him on occasion. He's a great dressage horse but barrels, not so much.

Do you have pictures and a description of this horse?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The woman said that he was a kids horse so that is mainly what got me interested,


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Can I ask where your parents are in all of this? Are they experience with horses in general? It just seems that you have been somewhat set loose with the horses you have now and not given any real direction or supervision - or maybe it is being given but they don't really know much about what you are/should be doing? I understand that YOU are young and completely take that into account when reading the things you say, but that is why, when we are that age, we have parents.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

have you thought about selling diamond and putting that money towards training and lessons for you and rowdy?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I know you want to keep Rowdy. But he's really not good for what you want to do with him. 
Also, the only horse I see being good for you in this mix is the first one. But honestly, why not keep Diamond? He's got a lot left to teach you, so why get rid of him? :\


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

As you are going to be finding a trainer/taking lessons, I would ask that individual to help when/if the time actually comes to choose another horse. He/she will be in the best position to assess your abilities and help you to find a horse that is a good match for you.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

NicoleS11 said:


> have you thought about selling diamond and putting that money towards training and lessons for you and rowdy?


Exactly. Put a hold on looking for another horse and simply work with Rowdy if you will not sell him. If you buy another horse you'll be in the same rut as before, not having the extra money for lessons and training. There is no reason why you can trail ride on Rowdy after you two have been taking lessons and working with each other.

Threads like this are why we were so skeptical that you would seriously get lessons. 
You should be looking for someone to take lessons from, NOT another horse.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

^agreed. Either sell Diamond and use the money to train and work with Rowdy.. or, ya know, just to have the extra money. But if I were you I'd keep D and sell Rowdy.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Gillian said:


> Exactly. Put a hold on looking for another horse and simply work with Rowdy if you will not sell him. If you buy another horse you'll be in the same rut as before, not having the extra money for lessons and training. There is no reason why you can trail ride on Rowdy after you two have been taking lessons and working with each other.
> 
> Threads like this are why we were so skeptical that you would seriously get lessons.
> You should be looking for someone to take lessons from, NOT another horse.



I couldnt agree more!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am selling diamond and getting a horse that is cheap(or just adpot one) and use the rest for training


----------



## ArabFarroh (Aug 14, 2009)

Marrah already told me the whole story when i saw her at our barn, and she is gonna do what she said she is gonna do, i am going to help her find a trainer, and make sure that she gets a good one!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the point people are trying to make is that you don't need a new horse right now because you aren't ready to handle the one(s) you have as it is. Your focus, and finances, would best be invested in finding good solid training for yourself and (as much as you don't want to hear this) Diamond so that you can gain the knowledge and experience you so need BEFORE jumping on to yet another horse.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

The cost of the upkeep of the horse is always WAY more of an expense than the purchase price, and getting a horse by adopting isn't a good idea either. As most of them will need extra work, TRAINING, and a (don't get offended) better rider with more experience. All in all this just screams BAD IDEA. And I fear that you'll end up with another Rowdy. If you're absolutely set on getting another horse, get a DEAD BROKE, older, trail horse.

This is getting so tiring.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ArabFarroh said:


> Marrah already told me the whole story when i saw her at our barn, and she is gonna do what she said she is gonna do, i am going to help her find a trainer, and make sure that she gets a good one!


Absolutely no offense intended (though I am sure it will be taken), but that is really something best left to a responsible adult.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

None of those horses seem suitable for you except maybe Star. I don't care if you keep Rowdy or not. In an ideal world, you would sell him but you love him and I can respect that. If you love Rowdy though, the best thing for both of you is to not buy a horse right away. Could you sell Diamond and set a few hundred dollars away for a horse and do the training on Rowdy first? Once you have progressed with lessons/training you can use that money you have set away to buy another horse. If you are going to be taking lessons and trying to strengthen your bond with Rowdy, I think that should be your main concern right now. THEN later you can get a trail horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O my dear lord. *DO NOT GET ANOTHER HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!* You need all the money that you get from diamond so that you can send Rowdy and your self to a good trainer. You dont need another horse, look at Rowdy!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would keep Diamond if you want a trail horse. OR sell diamond and just get traing for Rowdy. No need for a second horse, just my opinino...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Yes, that's my question. If all you're looking for is a trail horse than WHY are you selling Diamond?


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Morganshow as I told you in another post I give lessons and I could give you a pretty good deal.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a suprise, you aren't going to try to change. Instead you are going to ruin another horse. Wow, the shock. Who could have seen this coming? Oh wait, anyone with half a brain could have known this would happen.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

WHY are you buying another horse??? Keep Diamond or use the money from Diamond's sale to get lessons and training. What is so hard to understand about that?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

amen! goldilockz and 1dog3cats17rodents


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Due to recent events, a new policy is currently being drafted regarding members creating dual accounts to build a ficticious person with a deceitful intent. I would suggest that anyone currently holding "fake accounts" come clean with a PM to a member of the horseforum team ASAP if you wish to escape disciplinary action.

*-Farmpony84*


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Due to recent events, a new policy is currently being drafted regarding members creating dual accounts to build a ficticious person with a deceitful intent. I would suggest that anyone currently holding "fake accounts" come clean with a PM to a member of the horseforum team ASAP if you wish to escape disciplinary action.
> 
> *-Farmpony84*


Hmmm, imagine that......... Gotta say, that is one facet of forum life I have never really understood or cared for.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Due to recent events, a new policy is currently being drafted regarding members creating dual accounts to build a ficticious person with a deceitful intent. I would suggest that anyone currently holding "fake accounts" come clean with a PM to a member of the horseforum team ASAP if you wish to escape disciplinary action.
> 
> *-Farmpony84*




What does this mean? Its so random???


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok my daughter is almost 13 and she purchased her own horse ONLY after We had to put hers down a year ago. Why do parents feel its ok to let there kids go through horses like a dirty tissue? I mean if the horse is not what they want they sell sell sell. Do us (the real horse lovers and riders) a favor and sell them BOTH and use that money to get lessons and learn to handle a horse as well as compose yourself. i'm sorry if that sounds horrid but the parents need to step up. again i'm sorry if this is to harsh but i agree with all the top posts.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> What does this mean? Its so random???


Most likely, that at least one person in this thread (since this is the tread in which it is posted, vs a general announcement) has been found, or is suspected, to have created a second account - posing as someone else - in order to bolster their own posts by posting with support of their point-of-view. Happens all the time on internet forums.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Morganshow go ahead and do whatever you want. I see no reasonable explanation for selling Diamond and buying or adopting another horse, but hey its your life.
But ask yourself these questions (or ignore up to you)
1) why sell Diamond? What is wrong with Diamond?
2) If you don't get help with Rowdy soon how will you feel if he hurts you (because of your lack of ability) and your parents end up making you get rid of him? GET HELP NOW PLEASE
3)Why do you need 2 horses right now? Why not focus everything on Rowdy 
4) If you really want to keep Rowdy and have a trail horse, ummm use Diamond????? 

HMM, do you see why we get exhausted trying to help you?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> What does this mean? Its so random???


It means someone's probably lying and/or a troll. Sad that this happens, but it's all too common on the internets. :?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Morganshow to be exact.


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

-dies laughing- 

Two things,

Take some lessons and get a TRAINER for your horse. 

I have a feeling neither is going to happen. :/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

equinewoods said:


> -dies laughing-
> 
> Two things,
> 
> ...


We've all been promised that she'll stop this borderline abuse many times over... I have yet to see it.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

There is one thing that I do not get: _Morganshow._ What is going through that child's head?!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So much for you swearing black and blue in the other thread about how you’ve *seen the light* and will 1. Stop abusing your horse through lack of knowledge, 2. Not buy another horse, and 3. Use the money from Diamond to get lessons/a trainer for you and Rowdy.

Like another poster, all I can do is shake my head at your parents. I had my first horse at 11, my parents were not horsey at all, yet they had enough common sense to ensure my safety, my horses safety, and my continued education in all things horsey. They would have *kicked my a**,* literally, had I treated any of my horses the way I see Rowdy being treated in your videos; You don’t need to be a horse person to see that it is not a harmonious situation.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

My parents know NOTHING about horses, but as with wild_spot, they would have kicked my butt if I ever treated a horse the way you treat Rowdy in the videos. Not even including the OBVIOUS danger that you're putting yourself and Rowdy in. Where are you parents? My mom gets nervous even when Zeus kicks up his heels for fun with a tiny buck. She's seen me sit many bolts, bucks, and spooks in my riding career and seen me fall loads of times and gets nervous EVERY time. 

How is your mother not having a heart attack over the kind of stuff that you just posted in your video?

I also agree about going through horses so quickly. I only just got my own horse but it's because I work my a** off to keep him. All they pay is the lease fee until we buy him, and even that money is going towards his purchase cost. Everything else comes out of my own pocket. If I up and decided one day that my horse wasn't good enough for me and sold him they would have a COW. And would certainly not buy me another horse. You do not appreciate how lucky you are to have a horse, and you even have two! As a 13 year old I would have done anything to have my own horse. And I can't even imagine treating them the way that Rowdy is treated.

I hope you change, but I highly doubt you're going to.
At 13, you have so much to learn, and one day you'll really regret all of this.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Morganshow11, you are an *animal abuser*. I swear, if you lived near me, I would make sure your butt wouldn't be buying ANY horses, and would get rid of your current ones.

Honestly? I think you post everything on here for attention. Why? Who knows? Who cares? 

I don't give a darn about you at the moment, I only care about your horses. My opinion? I don't think you should own any horses. You obviously don't have the common sense to realize when you are absolutely HURTING your horse. 


Do I really care that I sounded harsh? NO. But, someone needs to put you back into reality.

You keep contradicting yourself, and going back and forth about everything.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

morganshow, I have to say, you're really starting to strike me as quite the masochist. I have a bit of trouble believeing anybody is so blind that they think they're going to get anything BUT negativity when they continually post topics like this. Is it for attention? Do you enjoy having people angry with you?

The jist I get is that you're selling Diamond to get a horse...like Diamond. Which really makes no sense whatsoever to me. Rowdy is the horse you should be selling. Or do you enjoy ruffling feathers by posting borderline abusive videos? I mean...do you even like horses? :?

I don't understand why you think you need another horse. What's wrong with Diamond?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread has run it's course.


----------

